# 2005 Pathfinder stock speaker sizes and locations



## tedtf (May 19, 2005)

I have a 2005 Pathfinder SE without Bose and want to know stock speaker sizes and all the locations. Any one? Thanks


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

tedtf said:


> I have a 2005 Pathfinder SE without Bose and want to know stock speaker sizes and all the locations. Any one? Thanks


Fairly certain it is 6 speakers for non-bose. two tweeters in dash tied in with the two fronts that are 6x8's in doors. Rear door is 6.5". I have a SE OR on order an I plan on upgrading the head unit first to a panasonic unit with mp3 and xm capability. With separate tweeters the stock speakers may not be all that bad. If they do suck then I will drop in an amp and go with components upfront and probably leave the rear doors alone. I wil not be sitting back there so all they need to do is add abit of fill (probably run them off the head unit's amp as well)


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

generic said:


> Fairly certain it is 6 speakers for non-bose. two tweeters in dash tied in with the two fronts that are 6x8's in doors. Rear door is 6.5". I have a SE OR on order an I plan on upgrading the head unit first to a panasonic unit with mp3 and xm capability. With separate tweeters the stock speakers may not be all that bad. If they do suck then I will drop in an amp and go with components upfront and probably leave the rear doors alone. I wil not be sitting back there so all they need to do is add abit of fill (probably run them off the head unit's amp as well)



the front should be 6x9 and back 6 3/4

im looking to upgrade mine, why did they make it so you have to take apart he door..be easyer if u can pop off the grill.


----------

